# Qld: Mission Point Camping Queens Birthday 2010



## tahch3 (Oct 27, 2009)

Wow great trip report, That looks like the best way to spend a long weekend end. Nothing better than sitting around a camp fire eating the fish you caught the same day. I wish i was there!!


----------



## breamfish (May 19, 2009)

Nice Work Lapse

It is a nice spot mission point. How did you go with the sandflies and mozzies??

thanks


----------



## breamfish (May 19, 2009)

You were lucky then we got swarmed when we were there


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Great report Alex, sounds like a good trip.
So when are you going to get to Moreton?


----------

